# Two separate bands VS one wide band folded in half.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

My Gamekeeper came with double bands of .75"wide. If I make new bands can I use a 1.5" wide strip folded in half lengthwise will I get the same performance?

Is there some weird latex-based physics that makes that change ridiculous?

K in NY


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry I can't give a conclusive answer. though perhaps the two as opposed the the folded, in some small way have more freedom of movement as they approach the fork and bunch up.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

When I do one wide folded over it is not as accurate on the same frame. Feels slower too as well as harder to aim with ( I sight down the bands) I think the bands balloon up at the pouch side or something


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

if you go down this route,make sure your folds are to the outside,giving a clear as route as possible


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

If the top of the prong is 3/4" and the band is 1 1/2", is a fold always necessary? What happens if one drapes the remaining 3/4" equally around the sides of the prong and tie them in that manner? Too much friction and band failure? As pop shot stated, it it hard to sight down the bands when they are folded over. Blocks out the target. Perhaps double 3/4" tapered bands instead of the one big 1 1/2". Whadda ya think?

Best to all


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

marcus sr said:


> if you go down this route,make sure your folds are to the outside,giving a clear as route as possible


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fold to the outside? Why not the inside? Can you please explain? Thanks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Whiteleather,
fold em Bud! I have done it for years. Speed is great,lasting qualities too. My folds face inward when loaded on forks,folds upward when tied to pouch. I sometimes fold them twice at the pouch and at prong. I do this if the set is exceptionally wide and sometimes for extra insulation from the tying string. Folds inside and up because it is a cleaner release-no edges of bands to contend with. ( That's just me though!). My fastest speed was with a single folded taper set-over 400 fps with either 3/8" or 5/16" ammo. Was a while ago. Flatband


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hi Whiteleather,
> fold em Bud! I have done it for years. Speed is great,lasting qualities too. My folds face inward when loaded on forks,folds upward when tied to pouch. I sometimes fold them twice at the pouch and at prong. I do this if the set is exceptionally wide and sometimes for extra insulation from the tying string. Folds inside and up because it is a cleaner release-no edges of bands to contend with. ( That's just me though!). My fastest speed was with a single folded taper set-over 400 fps with either 3/8" or 5/16" ammo. Was a while ago. Flatband


thats basically what i would have said in a much better sense of things lol ,cheers gary,whenyou fold to the outside then tie,when your bands are pulled,the open side of the band is to the outside,no obstructions for the ball ,ammo to get caught in,thats in laymans terms


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Whiteleather,
> fold em Bud! I have done it for years. Speed is great,lasting qualities too. My folds face inward when loaded on forks,folds upward when tied to pouch. I sometimes fold them twice at the pouch and at prong. I do this if the set is exceptionally wide and sometimes for extra insulation from the tying string. Folds inside and up because it is a cleaner release-no edges of bands to contend with. ( That's just me though!). My fastest speed was with a single folded taper set-over 400 fps with either 3/8" or 5/16" ammo. Was a while ago. Flatband


I do the same thing, Gary.
Heck, I probably learned it from you


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------

